# Mail after fetching updates



## 8bitGlitch (Apr 23, 2020)

I am new to FreeBSD, coming over from Linux; however, I am still learning all about Linux. 

When updating a system I have read and followed the steps found here:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html

However, after fetching I get a notification saying something about new mail.

I understand from Linux that mail or messages would be left in /var/log/x depending on what daemon generated the message; however, I cannot seem to find the message that is corresponding to 'fetch'.

Can somone point me in the right direction? In addition, I ran only the two following commands to make sure my system was up to date with security packages.

freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update install

Thank you


----------



## D-FENS (Apr 23, 2020)

The notification you are writing about probably relates to the internal Unix mail system.
Any Unix system like FreeBSD or GNU can have its internal mail where different users can send messages to one another. It can be hooked to pass these emails to the outside world via SMTP/POP3/IMAP.
But it can also be used internally so the system can notify you about stuff like errors or security issues.

To get your messages, just type "mail" in the console.

The stuff in `/var/log` you have written about is different. This is where the system logs land and it has nothing to do with the mail system, although you might get some messages both in your mail and in your logs.

More details in the docu: mail(1)


----------



## 8bitGlitch (Apr 23, 2020)

Ok will check that out... Thank you.


----------

